# Found A Toro Greensmaster 1000 For Sale - Price Guidance Please



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Found the following Toro Greensmaster 1000 for sale. Owner says...

* 11 blade reel
* Wiehle roller
* Groomer
* Transport wheels
* Starts first pull, runs well
* 100% functional except lights do not work (thinks the lights need a belt???)
* Backlapped reel cuts paper
* Lots of life remaining on reel

$950 or best offer

Engine hours were not specified.

The mower, as described and show, seems solid. I'm new to reel mower shopping and hope to get guidance on price.

Thanks.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Buy it.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

He's a member on this forum and others have bought mowers from him with good results. Can't recall his name, though.

Regardless, I was going to buy one from him before I stumbled on a local one.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

The lights are powered off of the engine and are connected by two wires (not a belt). It's possible the bulbs are burned out, wire is open between the light and engine connection point. Mower looks to be in fair condition, if it has been maintained well it would get you quite a few years of service. Check the belts for wear specifically the drum drive belt as it is the hardest to replace. The reel and belts coming off of the engine are easy to replace. Check the bearings by moving the shaft coming off of the differential, no wobble. Spin the reel by hand, it should spin fairly easy with only slight contact on the bed knife. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Assuming you're mowing at 1/2" or lower that's a good mower


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Buy it.


+1
Very good buy.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Hexadecimal 00FF00 That's a pretty clean looking unit. Maybe it's just me not seeing it correctly, but I don't see the transport wheel axles...those would be important if you want to use the wheels. Could just be the photo..


----------

